# Just Installed FreeBSD On My HP Pavilion BIOS Desktop.   (:



## RedPhoenix (Oct 27, 2018)

SSH'ing into it now to install stuff.      Any tips on keeping my Data safe with ZFS?   I installed to the ZFS System, and I think I've configured everything right...   :\   I've only ever used UFS on the *BSDs.      I love caffeine and late nights.      Also, nice updates to Forum guys!


----------

